# El Ultimo Emperador



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

tars028.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 13 2009, 03:29 PM~14460428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKIN KOOL HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

The trike came out clean!!! You and your son did a great job!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 13 2009, 03:35 PM~14460490
> *THATS FUCKIN KOOL HOMIE!!! :biggrin:  :0
> *


thanks homie


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2009, 03:44 PM~14460588
> *The trike came out clean!!! You and your son did a great job!
> *


thanks alot loved all of the top doggs bikes...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 13 2009, 04:35 PM~14460494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks homie


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

YO HOMIE, IM GOING TO GET THE MONEY GRAM 2MORROW FROM THE STORE AND SEND OUT YOUR TRIKE KIT, SORRY FOR THE DELAY JUST BEEN HELLA BUSY!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jul 13 2009, 09:02 PM~14464381
> *YO HOMIE, IM GOING TO GET THE MONEY GRAM 2MORROW FROM THE STORE AND SEND OUT YOUR TRIKE KIT, SORRY FOR THE DELAY JUST BEEN HELLA BUSY!!!
> *


cool thanks


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 13 2009, 11:15 PM~14464560
> *cool thanks
> *


NO PROB


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

let me know when u send it out


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks alot homie.. been working on it for 4 years.and its still not even close to being done...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Trike looks tight   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 15 2009, 04:31 PM~14485520
> *Trike looks tight     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for all the positive feed back.. wasn't sure what kinda feed back we'd get.. thanks a lot homies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The bike looks good brother let me know when you're ready for more parts for it. I know we still have your sprocket to do but we can do some other crazy bad ass parts for it.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 15 2009, 07:20 PM~14487143
> *The bike looks good brother let me know when you're ready for more parts for it.  I know we still have your sprocket to do but we can do some other crazy bad ass parts for it.
> *


i'll let you know...


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

Your bike is coming out badass can't wait to see when it's done


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

good detail n the frame I love that you muraled the underside of the tank :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jul 16 2009, 11:56 PM~14500272
> *good detail n the frame I love that you muraled the underside of the tank  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks a lot were not done with the frame yet gonig to add something else.. :0


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

just received the plaque for the bike thanks alot johnny


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

SO TIFFANY HOW DO U LIKE IT?? LOVE YA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

picked this up for $40.00 a 1965 schwinn  :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> picked this up for $40.00 a 1965 schwinn  :biggrin:
> [/quote


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> > picked this up for $40.00 a 1965 schwinn  :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> 
> 
> tooo biggggg


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

we're going start working on this one for our son and it'll be a bike to increase awareness of PRADER WILLIE SYNDROME which is what he suffers from...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> > picked this up for $40.00 a 1965 schwinn  :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 22 2009, 05:48 AM~14547150
> *we're going start working on this one for our son and it'll be a bike to increase awareness of PRADER WILLIE SYNDROME which is what he suffers from...
> *


it is mainly a eatting disorder.. where he never feels full so he thinks he's always hungry..to make matters worse his matabalisom is all messed up which makes him gain weight even if he looks at food..not really but it feels like it..


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 17 2009, 09:12 PM~14508545
> *just received the plaque for the bike  thanks alot johnny
> *


lets see the plaque :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

here it is  :biggrin:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 22 2009, 06:51 AM~14547160
> *Good deal
> *


 :0 nice :0


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 22 2009, 10:12 PM~14550189
> *here it is   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like it.


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

dang that is a nice plaque cant wait to see more secrets for this project.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@Jul 23 2009, 01:47 AM~14557619
> *dang that is a nice plaque cant wait to see more secrets for this project.
> *


there ain't no secrets...just doing it part by part.. when the money comes in hand..but there will diffenitly be new parts on it by next year.. it may have a slight new look to it... :nicoderm:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 23 2009, 02:08 PM~14557799
> *there ain't no secrets...just doing it part by part.. when the money comes in hand..but there will diffenitly be new parts on it by next year.. it may have a slight new look to it... :nicoderm:
> *


Well just remember customer loyalty is rewarded at TNT. If you jump ship like a lot of other people have done you'll start off paying whatever price price through other companies :nosad:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 23 2009, 07:00 AM~14558338
> *Well just remember customer loyalty is rewarded at TNT.  If you jump ship like a lot of other people have done you'll start off paying whatever price price through other companies :nosad:
> *


don't sweat it tony,,all my krazykutting parts have came out badass and johnny has been hooking me up.. like i said when the money comes in my hand i got something in mind..or we can do a payment plan?? :biggrin: lol but for real let me know....


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 23 2009, 05:37 PM~14558529
> *don't sweat it tony,,all my krazykutting parts have came out badass and johnny has been hooking me up.. like i said when the money comes in my hand i got something in mind..or we can do a payment plan?? :biggrin: lol but for real let me know....
> *


It depends on how much you put down and all. I mean if you order a set of parts like forks , handlebars, and sissybar and pay enough for a sissybar then that's cool. We're pretty reasonable.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 23 2009, 06:38 PM~14564695
> *It depends on how much you put down and all.  I mean if you order a set of parts like forks , handlebars, and sissybar and pay enough for a sissybar then that's cool.  We're pretty reasonable.
> *


cool i tried calling johnny today but he was out of town..i'll try him tomarrow..


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

got a hold of johnny today we talked bout some krazy shit getting done we'll see what comes out of it


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 13 2009, 03:29 PM~14460428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam nice work dogg who did your air brush work


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Jul 31 2009, 07:57 PM~14642927
> *dam nice work dogg who did your air brush work
> *


thanks a lot homie
carl avery he's up in nor cal.. his web site is [email protected]


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

marcos at streetlow san fran. show taking first place :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

tiffany see ur baby brother...he s got girls everywhere...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 25 2009, 08:34 AM~14577687
> *got  a hold of johnny today we talked bout some krazy shit getting done we'll see what comes out of it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 3 2009, 07:32 AM~14658551
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on the winn homie, I seen how happy your son was with his trophy! Good seeing you again homie


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 4 2009, 04:51 PM~14674820
> *Congrats on the winn homie, I seen how happy your son was with his trophy! Good seeing you again homie
> *


thanks alot we always tell him his not going to win anthing u know cause u never know so he's always so happy if he wins anything... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

waiting on a new sproket from johnny TNT KrazyKutting i will post it whenever i get it ....getting engraved and plated gold... :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 13 2009, 03:38 PM~14460526
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRADS BRO !


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2009, 09:18 AM~14681785
> *CONGRADS BRO !
> *


thanks alot homie :biggrin: my boy was very surprised and very happy...we have been working on his trike for the last three years with this last year really putting more money into it and just started taking it out of town.... next year we'll be trying to hit Vegas LRM show and San Ber..show possibley phonix as well...we'll see how things go $$$$ wise..peace homie..


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 5 2009, 10:04 AM~14682258
> *thanks alot homie :biggrin:  my boy was very surprised and very happy...we have been working on his trike for the last three years with this last year really putting more money into it and just started taking it out of town.... next year we'll be trying to hit Vegas LRM show and San Ber..show possibley phonix as well...we'll see how things go  $$$$ wise..peace homie..
> *


YEAH I HEARD THAT !

MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE MADE PLACE AT SAN BERNARDINO !

SO IT QUALIFY TO GO TO VEGAS !

I JUST PUT IN MY PRE REG TO VEGAS YESTERDAY !


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2009, 10:08 AM~14682293
> *YEAH I HEARD THAT !
> 
> MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE MADE PLACE AT SAN BERNARDINO !
> ...


good luck in Vegas hope to see a award for her :biggrin: :thumbsup: 


so help me out how and what do we do to get qualifed for LRM shows??


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 5 2009, 10:12 AM~14682347
> *good luck in Vegas hope to see a award for her :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> so help me out how and what do we do to get qualifed for LRM shows??
> *



THANKS BRO !

ME TOO !

ALL THEM HEAVY HITTERS COME OUT !

EVEN THOU THEY SAY I'M 1 , I DONT THINK SO !

GO TO THE LOW RIDER SHOWS WHEN THEY ARE OUT HERE 

OR GO TO THEM IF YOU CAN !

IF YOU GET PLACE 1ST , 2ND OR 3RD YOU PLACED TO GO TO VEGAS !


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2009, 10:20 AM~14682457
> *THANKS BRO !
> 
> ME TOO !
> ...


cool thanks ..so then if next year i go to san bern..and place then i am go to go... what about going to phoenix???


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 5 2009, 10:26 AM~14682550
> *cool thanks ..so then if next year i go to san bern..and place then i am go to go... what about going to phoenix???
> *


YEAH !


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

T T T


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:wave: everone


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

before


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

wuz upp????


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

hey johnny post up the sproket and the knock ons...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

SEAT GETTING SENT OUT TOMMAROW TO HENRYS TO GET DONE :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

things to look for at the next show:: should be
1.new sproket from johnny
2.new seat from henrys
3.new pan seat with mural
4.new paint job on rims with murals :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

hola


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 17 2009, 08:28 PM~14798725
> *things to look for at the next show:: should be
> 1.new sproket from johnny
> 2.new seat from henrys
> ...


DEAAMM BRO UR GOING TO DO A LOT OF UPGRADES TO IT :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 20 2009, 10:32 PM~14835190
> *DEAAMM BRO UR GOING TO DO A LOT OF UPGRADES TO IT  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie,,hoping to get it all done by sep..27 show in woodland...still waiting on the seat pan to arrive to take it down for the mural...it'll all work out i'm sure..


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

so was sup when you finish marcos bike why dont we make a lowrider bike club up here. you got like seven more bikes and i got my sons red one and SSSSSSHHHHH!!!!~The Secret Project~~~~~~ .

we can even try to find that one kid with the blue one


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

we might be joining with elite bike club..


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

they have that club up here


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Aug 24 2009, 10:33 AM~14863701
> *they have that club up here
> *


it will be if we join.. :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

wait till u see marcos other bike we're working on right now....
hope it'll be done by april...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

just got the rims back today 
and the seat pan
i'll post up pics and little later...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

heres the seat pan :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 30 2009, 08:26 PM~14929700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

how do i gert the pics smaller? any help


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 10 2009, 07:50 PM~15043765
> *how do i gert the pics smaller? any help
> *


when u up;oad them go to edit and resize and put medium


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG ANDREW_@Sep 10 2009, 06:59 PM~15043844
> *when u up;oad them go to edit and resize and put medium
> *


cool thanks


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

seat pan done :thumbsup:
rims r done will post pics up later :biggrin: 
seat by Henrys getting finished up and will be on its way next week :cheesy: 
still waiting to here something bout the sproket from TNT :angry: thats the first thing i ordered and looks like will be the very last to come in.. :uh:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

heres the rims


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 12 2009, 08:04 PM~15063047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DANGGG SHES FUCKIN HOTTT


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

so what u think eric


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

should be getting the seat back from henrys this week :biggrin: i'll post pics up when i get it in..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

THAT A BAD ASS TRIKE I LOVE DA MURALS. SO NOW THAT I SEEN THIS IM GOIN BACK 2 DA DRAWING BOARD LOL. THOSE SOME SICK ASS RIMS TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 13 2009, 11:32 PM~15073126
> *THAT A BAD ASS TRIKE I LOVE DA MURALS. SO NOW THAT I SEEN THIS IM GOIN BACK 2 DA DRAWING BOARD LOL. THOSE SOME SICK ASS RIMS TOO. :biggrin:
> *


thanks alot homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

new parts look chingon homie


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

gracias carnal... :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

waiting on my seat now from henrys this friday he'll be sending it out
and of course still waiting on my sproket from KrazyKutting that i ordered 3 or more months ago..
hopefully i'll get it before next year :angry:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 15 2009, 09:33 PM~15094276
> *waiting on my seat now from henrys this friday he'll be sending it out
> and of course still waiting on my sproket from KrazyKutting that i ordered 3 or more months ago..
> hopefully i'll get it before next year :angry:
> *


3 months for a sprocket.;h5:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 15 2009, 09:52 PM~15094533
> *3 months for a sprocket.;h5:
> *


Sorry I think it was 3 days. :angry:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

whats up johnny,
good talking to u... looking forward to getting that sproket
and those alxe covers we just talked about two -toned engraved :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 12 2009, 11:16 PM~15063135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMM HOMIE THAT IS SOME REAL BAD ASS TRIKE YOU GOT WOW GREAT JOB !!!!!!  :wow:  :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 18 2009, 07:03 PM~15122808
> *DAMMMMM HOMIE THAT IS SOME REAL BAD ASS TRIKE YOU GOT WOW GREAT JOB !!!!!!   :wow:    :wow:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot homie....really appreaciate it :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

heres the seat from henrys


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 26 2009, 03:30 PM~15194041
> *heres the seat from henrys
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 13 2009, 03:35 PM~14460494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice bike fella!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Sep 27 2009, 09:29 AM~15198474
> *nice bike fella!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

went to woodland today........this is his mean face LOL :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

marcos took first place


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 27 2009, 11:33 PM~15203251
> *marcos took first place
> 
> 
> ...


lil onw always had a big grin!!!

congrats!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 27 2009, 09:37 PM~15203294
> *lil onw always had a big grin!!!
> 
> congrats!
> *


thanks homie...i need to talk to u bout some parts..


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

congrats on the win. its going to look even better with all the new stuff your putting on it. o and that trophy is bigger then marcos lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 27 2009, 11:39 PM~15203320
> *thanks homie...i need to talk to u bout some parts..
> *


pm me..see what we can do...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Sep 27 2009, 09:40 PM~15203324
> *congrats on the win. its going to look even better with all the new stuff your putting on it. o and that trophy is bigger then marcos lol
> *


no its a little smaller


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 26 2009, 06:30 PM~15194041
> *heres the seat from henrys
> 
> 
> ...


& the girl to fit perfectly whit the bike !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 28 2009, 12:29 AM~15203212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 28 2009, 08:42 PM~15213777
> *& the girl to fit perfectly whit the  bike  !!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie.....my boy loves to read all the feedback

so to everyone tht has left some thanks alot from MARCOS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 29 2009, 12:48 AM~15214490
> *thanks homie.....my boy loves to read all the feedback
> 
> so to everyone tht has left some thanks alot from MARCOS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  TTT !!!!!!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

dam I love this trike :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 29 2009, 09:45 PM~15222816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice pic homie !!!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

tahnks homie


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 27 2009, 09:40 PM~15203326
> *pm me..see what we can do...
> *


pm sent..... cant wait to see these parts come to life


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 27 2009, 10:33 PM~15203251
> *marcos took first place
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 27 2009, 02:03 PM~15798384
> *
> *


garcias


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:wave: ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Dec 7 2009, 10:49 AM~15897595
> *:wave: ttt
> *


cant wait to see those new parts on the bike! :cheesy:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 7 2009, 11:03 AM~15898842
> *cant wait to see those new parts on the bike! :cheesy:
> *


hell ya me too...johnny said he'll be done by the end of the year...so look out 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 13 2009, 04:29 PM~15969662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie and to you and your familia to :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Dec 13 2009, 08:38 PM~15972066
> *thanks homie and to you and your familia to :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

hey sam ..really liking those new face parts you designed for me... :h5: SHHH.. dont let it get out though.. not till next year... :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Dec 16 2009, 09:45 PM~16003299
> *hey sam ..really liking those new face parts you designed for me... :h5: SHHH.. dont let it get out though.. not till next year... :biggrin:
> *


underwraps VIA EMAIL ONLY!! :yes: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD BRO LOVE THE TRIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 19 2009, 08:52 PM~16033669
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO LOVE THE TRIKE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks a lot homie still working on some other parts for 2010..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I SEE THIS TRIKE WINNING TRIKE OF THE YEAR SOMEDAY BRO


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 20 2009, 09:38 PM~16042655
> *I SEE THIS TRIKE WINNING TRIKE OF THE YEAR SOMEDAY BRO
> *


that would be sweet  but i don't think it could ever bet la mexica..i love that trike..but i know my boy is happy if he wins anything no matter 3rd 2nd or 1st its all the same to him right now


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

2010 we will be trying to hit a lot more shows and this will be the first year we make it out to SAN BERN and LAS VEGAS.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

hey sam thanks alot for throwing in those pedals homie :thumbsup: 

hopefully everything will get done for the LRM tour 2010..... :biggrin: 

planning on hitting a few of them this year...

maybe i ll see you out there homie :h5:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Dec 23 2009, 04:59 PM~16070149
> *hey sam thanks alot for throwing in those pedals  homie :thumbsup:
> 
> hopefully everything will get done for the LRM tour 2010..... :biggrin:
> ...


ima swing along a few show with jonny..


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 23 2009, 10:45 PM~16074532
> *ima swing along a few show with jonny..
> *


cool see you there homie

MERRY X-MAS


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

we'll be at san bernadino and vallejo and hopefully the big one if we quifly VEGAS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Dec 27 2009, 08:30 PM~16105516
> *we'll be at san bernadino and vallejo and hopefully the big one if we quifly VEGAS
> *


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

jsut got my sproket in from krazy kutting
THANKS JOHNNY :biggrin: 








THIS WAS THE FIRST ONE


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

THIS IS THE NEW ONE :0 :0 








THANKS AGAIN JOHNNY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

HERE IT IS AGAIN


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

HERE THEY ARE TOGETHER








THANKS KRAZY KUTTING THAT SPROKET CAME OUT BAD ASS


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 5 2010, 09:24 PM~16194672
> *jsut got my sproket in from krazy kutting
> THANKS JOHNNY :biggrin:
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMM HOMIE THAT,S NICE !!!!!!
GREAT LOOKING PART !!!!!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 5 2010, 06:33 PM~16194770
> *HERE IT IS AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 5 2010, 09:29 PM~16194724
> *THIS IS THE NEW ONE :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
DAMMM THAT,S SICK !!!!!  :0


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks a lot homies

johnnys working on some other top sercet parts right now too..


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 6 2010, 03:47 PM~16203468
> *thanks a lot homies
> 
> johnnys working on some other top sercet parts right now too..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jan 6 2010, 08:14 PM~16208168
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CANT WAIT FOR THE 2010 SEASON TO START WITH ALL THE NEW THINGS HAPPENING ..
and hopefully we'll have our new 16iner done and ready .....


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

whats up homie :h5:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ttt just because whats up everyone


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 5 2010, 07:37 PM~16194821
> *HERE THEY ARE TOGETHER
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pieces carnal


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

NICE :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 5 2010, 07:29 PM~16194724
> *THIS IS THE NEW ONE :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGON


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Jan 15 2010, 11:54 PM~16307199
> *Nice pieces carnal
> *


thanks dave 

should be ready for 2010... :happysad:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> CHINGON
> [/qu
> THANKS HOMIE


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

whaz up johnny...


:wave: 



hey can you post up the parts onto here tonight


Kool thanks
homie


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

oh ya .i forgot TONY said he was gonna send shrits to us :dunno: 


so whats up tony ....can we get them???


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Sure is a luxury to have my brother in law Mando and his company Karzicon to handle all my metal fabrication :biggrin: man the fellas at Karzicon are some metal workn artist's and to be able to walk out my office and into there shop just steps away is amazing. Everyday i walk in there they are creating some beautiful piece of artwork and to be able to collaborate with them and bounce ideas is my pleasure, thanks Mando and ur bad ass team. :biggrin: 
TNT's ridiculously nice and kutting edge handlebars for Vicmarcos's trike "El Ultimo Emperador" :0 :biggrin: 








cleanest Tig welds in the industry 

































threaded the handlebars for the krazy mirrors we're making








these feathers are gonna hang off the bars with leater strands to give a authentic look and engraved to give it that lowrider appeal









Hands down my fav bars to be a part of Roger C , Karzicon's master fabricator gettn down on the bars.









All of Vicmarcos parts we're makin are gonna be engraved and 2tone gold/chrome Aztec them engraving :0 :biggrin: 

Keep a eye out for TNT's new line of tubular kustom parts we're going krazy on this style of lathing solid tube and bending and manipulating the metal. From Forks,bars to rims we'll be creating some sick parts with this style that TNT developed. :biggrin: 
Vicmarcos pedals 
gotta luv a waterjets' ability to kut through 1/2"steel like butter :biggrin: 









THANKS VIC AND ESTRELLA FOR NOT LISTENING TO THE HATERS THAT DIDN'T WANT U TO GO THROUGH US FOR UR PARTS,LOL U MADE THE RIGHT CHOICE CANT' NOBODY DO WHAT WE DO OVER HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 23 2010, 03:12 PM~16387048
> *Sure is a luxury to have my brother in law Mando and his company Karzicon to handle all my metal fabrication  :biggrin: man the fellas at Karzicon are some metal workn artist's and to be able to walk out my office and into there shop just steps away is amazing. Everyday i walk in there they are creating some beautiful piece of artwork and to be able to collaborate with them and bounce ideas is my pleasure, thanks Mando and ur bad ass team.  :biggrin:
> TNT's ridiculously nice and kutting edge handlebars for Vicmarcos's trike "El Ultimo Emperador"  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


no problem johnny

we went with what we wanted and we like your work (even if it takes a minute)LOL
quailty takes time que no
thats why it took us so long to get ours sons trike the way he wants it 
and we thought we were done ha aha aha we find out now he wants to switch up the loveseat to something else :rant: 

does it ever end????lol :twak:  :sprint:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 24 2010, 01:57 AM~16387376
> *no problem johnny
> 
> we went with what  we wanted and we like your work (even if it takes a minute)LOL
> ...


Glad you're happy with the work KrazyKutting and TNT has has the privilege of doing for your bike I look forward to seeing it on the show scene this year.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 23 2010, 05:35 PM~16388069
> *Glad you're happy with the work KrazyKutting and TNT has has the privilege of doing for your bike I look forward to seeing it on the show scene this year.
> *


it will be out and about this year... and hopefully quaifly for vegas :biggrin: 
so whats up with our tnt shrits??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 24 2010, 07:35 AM~16390038
> *it will be out and about this year... and hopefully quaifly for vegas :biggrin:
> so whats up with our tnt shrits??
> *


I'll do more TNT shirts later this year hopefully around San Bern show. I figure i'm going to concentrate on building up some inventory. People would rather have custom bad ass inventory on hand available. So hit me up later this year I'll be doing more shirts.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2010, 01:24 AM~16391945
> *I'll do more TNT shirts later this year hopefully around San Bern show.  I figure i'm going to concentrate on building up some inventory.  People would rather have custom bad ass inventory on hand available.  So hit me up later this year I'll be doing more shirts.
> *


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

this is my new bike 16iner


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 5 2010, 08:54 PM~16809147
> *this is my new bike 16iner
> 
> 
> ...


very interesting frame mods. im impressed :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 5 2010, 09:54 PM~16809147
> *this is my new bike 16iner
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: I can't imagine what's next!!!.... :cheesy: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 6 2010, 12:22 AM~16811329
> *very interesting frame mods.  im impressed :cheesy:
> *


thanks a lot..this bike is going to be deicated for my sons syndrome to try and bring some awareness to the lowrider world...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 6 2010, 12:28 AM~16811367
> *:wow: I can't imagine what's next!!!....  :cheesy:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie,,u cant wait me either....hopefully it'll be complete by next year show season...i'll post pics of it getting painted in a few weeks... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

ala madre wey semiran chilos los diamantes 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisingoldies13_@Mar 6 2010, 08:58 AM~16812521
> *ala madre wey semiran chilos los diamantes
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


grasias carnalito


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Mar 6 2010, 05:14 PM~16814853
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ALOT HOMIE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 5 2010, 08:54 PM~16809147
> *this is my new bike 16iner
> 
> 
> ...


ESTA CHINGON EL FRAME


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 5 2010, 07:54 PM~16809147
> *this is my new bike 16iner
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THAT FRAME IS TIGHT NEVER SAW ANYTHING
LIKE IT THISS IS THE FIRST TIME GOOD JOB... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 12 2009, 08:16 PM~15063135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM YOUR SON'S TRIKE IS THE SHIT.....
IT'S REALLY NICE.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 5 2010, 08:54 PM~16809147
> *this is my new bike 16iner
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 6 2010, 09:25 PM~16816702
> *ESTA CHINGON EL FRAME
> *


 grasias vato


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 7 2010, 12:58 AM~16818038
> *DAMM YOUR SON'S TRIKE IS THE SHIT.....
> IT'S REALLY NICE.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS A LOT HOMIE.....


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 7 2010, 12:46 AM~16818006
> *DAMM THAT FRAME IS TIGHT NEVER SAW ANYTHING
> LIKE IT THISS IS THE FIRST TIME GOOD JOB... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ALOT WE WERE TRYING TO DO SOMETHING DIFFERANT...
HOPE EVERYONE LIKES IT WHEN WE GET IT COMPLETE....


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Mar 7 2010, 02:25 PM~16820745
> *:0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 7 2010, 05:42 PM~16822045
> *THANKS ALOT WE WERE TRYING TO DO SOMETHING DIFFERANT...
> HOPE EVERYONE LIKES IT WHEN WE GET IT COMPLETE....
> *


4SURES IM DIGGING IT ALREADY..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

i only ever saw one other bike/trikewith that type of diamond style design frame








heres a pic, maybe for ideas on your project... Its looking real good bro, keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 7 2010, 05:59 PM~16822157
> *i only ever saw one other bike/trikewith that type of diamond style design frame
> 
> 
> ...


hey wheres that from?
already have some thoughts on how i want it to look.. we'll see if i'm able to do it.... hno:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

lowmentality ny, heres there link, more pics for ya, cool
http://lowmentality.homestead.com/frontpage.html


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

cool thanks


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

what up vic let me know when you get the new handle bars. i want to come over and see them.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Mar 18 2010, 10:14 AM~16926873
> *what up vic let me know when you get the new handle bars. i want to come over and see them.
> *


should be getting ALL the parts by next friday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Mar 18 2010, 10:14 AM~16926873
> *what up vic let me know when you get the new handle bars. i want to come over and see them.
> *


waht r u doing tomarrow??? i'm making a trip down south to pick up some things for the display you guys wanta go?? let me know


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 19 2010, 05:42 AM~16935294
> *waht r u doing tomarrow???  i'm making a trip down south to pick up some things for the display you guys wanta go?? let me know
> *


let me talk to alisha. what part you going to LA? or are we going to mexico to smuggle some of your cousins into the country :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Mar 19 2010, 10:56 AM~16937381
> *let me talk to alisha. what part you going to LA? or are we going to mexico to smuggle some of your cousins into the country :biggrin:
> *


SHHH!!! ITS MY MOM AND TIO :biggrin: 
THINGS A CHEAPER DOWN THERE....


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

just wait were going to see you on board patrol on national geographic channel.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Mar 19 2010, 09:26 PM~16942199
> *just wait were going to see you on board patrol on national geographic channel.
> *


naw man i got connects......we'll just drive right through....


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 13 2009, 03:29 PM~14460428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 5 2010, 07:54 PM~16809147
> *this is my new bike 16iner
> 
> 
> ...


3 wheeler?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Mar 19 2010, 09:58 PM~16942460
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Mar 19 2010, 09:58 PM~16942460
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2010, 10:03 PM~16942506
> *3 wheeler?
> *


naw a 2 wheeler
so what would it be full??or what ??


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:0 :0 POST THE PICS UP JOHNNY!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 8 2010, 03:44 AM~16822054
> *:thumbsup:  :wave: WHATS UP HOMIE
> *


What up whatup. damn you shoulda seen all the peeps trippin da hell out on your bad ass tubular handlebars and pedals this weekend at the KrazyKutting/TNT booth in SD this weekend. People were like :wow:  

Even bike and chopper guys were trippin thinkin how they could do something like that on their motorcycles :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 23 2010, 05:44 AM~16971247
> *What up whatup.  damn you shoulda seen all the peeps trippin da hell out on your bad ass tubular handlebars and pedals this weekend at the KrazyKutting/TNT booth in SD this weekend.  People were like  :wow:
> 
> Even bike and chopper guys were trippin thinkin how they could do something like that on their motorcycles  :biggrin:
> *


wish we could of been there.... :angry: 
did you send out some flyers yet??
the shows up here start the first week of april so i hope i have some to hand out


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

wheres the pics johnny???let the cat out the bag LOL


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 13 2009, 03:38 PM~14460526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 24 2010, 06:28 AM~16980109
> *wish we could of been there.... :angry:
> did you send out some flyers yet??
> the shows up here start the first week of april so i hope i have some to hand out
> *


No not yet I'm hoping to have them by the end of April. I'll be ordering 5000 of them for the rest of the LRM tour this year and to hand out at shows.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 25 2010, 05:18 PM~17001111
> *No not yet I'm hoping to have them by the end of April.  I'll be ordering 5000 of them for the rest of the LRM tour this year and to hand out at shows.
> *


 cool try to get me some april 23


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

a pic of AWEARNESS


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 27 2010, 02:05 PM~17017735
> *a pic of AWEARNESS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

getting ready for paint...should have more pics of progress by next week..


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 5 2010, 10:54 PM~16809147
> *this is my new bike 16iner
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:wow: DAMMMMM THAT,S REAL NICE KEEP IT ON I CAN WAIT TO SEE IT FINISH GREAT WORK !!!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 28 2010, 07:54 PM~17027582
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :wow:  DAMMMMM THAT,S  REAL NICE  KEEP IT ON  I CAN WAIT TO SEE IT FINISH  GREAT WORK !!!!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:    :thumbsup:
> *


thanks a lot homie... hopefully next week or by the end of this week i'll have some more pics of the paint job :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 29 2010, 08:08 PM~17038495
> *thanks a lot homie... hopefully next week or by the end of this week i'll have some more pics of the paint job :biggrin:
> *


wat k0lor u doing it :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 29 2010, 08:09 PM~17038510
> *wat k0lor u doing it :biggrin:
> *


a pearl white with candy red grapics and some silverleafing some of the leafing will be candied over and some not.....


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 29 2010, 08:17 PM~17038612
> *a pearl white with candy red grapics and some silverleafing  some of the leafing will be candied over and some not.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

red and white are the colors for 
PRADER WILLIE SYNDROME
that is what my boy has so we are naming the bike AWEARNESS
to try to bring some to the lowriding community...


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 27 2010, 01:05 PM~17017735
> *a pic of AWEARNESS
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 13 2009, 03:35 PM~14460494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


give you props ese....your trike looks firme :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 30 2010, 11:50 AM~17044563
> *give you props ese....your trike looks firme :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for a bad ass bike build. TNT/KrazyKutting is honored to have done this bike for you.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 31 2010, 07:09 PM~17059744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks tony...its not complete yet 
johnnys bring the parts out this weekend :0 
our first show with all the new parts is on the 10th hno: just in time :biggrin: :biggrin:  


up next will be face parts for the 16iner :wow:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 5 2010, 08:26 AM~17099856
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lil cholo lol you need to get him some cortez and it would be perfect


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

i know hu??


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

progress of AWEARNESS picshttp://i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww97/vicmarcos/PROGRESS001.jpg
http://i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww97/vi...PROGRESS002.jpg


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

nice bike


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

ey let me borrow 120 bucks so i can buy my hopping coils :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 9 2010, 10:40 PM~17149901
> *nice bike
> *


thanks its not done yet

just tried that photobucket thing the first time i didnt do it right LOL


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 9 2010, 10:41 PM~17149906
> *ey let me borrow 120 bucks so i can buy my hopping coils :thumbsup:
> *


man you guys still own me money....




let me see what i can do...and when will i get it ALL back??


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 10 2010, 12:42 AM~17149913
> *thanks its not done yet
> 
> just tried that photobucket thing the first time i didnt do it right LOL
> *


looking great man, keep it up


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

thats because you copyed the url link not the img link. if you click on your picture you put on photobucket and look at the left end of the pic it will say


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 9 2010, 09:44 PM~17149925
> *man you guys still own me money....
> let me see what i can do...and when will i get it ALL back??
> *


no my wife owes you money not me. :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 9 2010, 10:46 PM~17149941
> *no my wife owes you money not me. :biggrin:
> *


arent you all for one and one for all LOL


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 9 2010, 09:44 PM~17149925
> *man you guys still own me money....
> let me see what i can do...and when will i get it ALL back??
> *


na i was just joking alisha would kill me if i borrowed money especially that much but when she borrows it i gotta pay the person back its a lose lose situation


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

did you hear erics lemon twist tied for 3rd at lowes show and shine


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> looking great man, keep it up
> [/q
> thanks a lot should be done getting painted tomarrow :biggrin: :biggrin:
> i'll try to post some new pics tomarrow...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 9 2010, 10:50 PM~17149966
> *did you hear erics lemon twist tied for 3rd at lowes show and shine
> *


ya i heard that.....
did you know marcos bike took BEST OF SHOW over all the cars at the high school in 07


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

yea i was there


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

LOOK PHOTOBUCKET IS SIMPLE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

MAN CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT 16IN PAINTE, IS IT TOMORROW YET??


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

so my parts are getting sent out tomarrow :angry: 
might have them for wendesday :happysad: we'll see...
you going to the park tomarrow??


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

THE PARK?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 9 2010, 10:58 PM~17150034
> *MAN CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT 16IN PAINTE, IS IT TOMORROW YET??
> *


no not yet 
on saturday probley wont be till later on in the day


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 9 2010, 11:00 PM~17150049
> *THE PARK?
> *


ya at 1:00 for the party


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

WHAT PARK


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 9 2010, 10:56 PM~17150022
> *LOOK PHOTOBUCKET IS SIMPLE
> 
> 
> ...


ok i know i dont know how to do all this computer stuff yet
leave me alone man or teach me


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 9 2010, 11:02 PM~17150070
> *WHAT PARK
> *


kids kingdom


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

YEA I THINK WE ARE THEN AFTER IM PUTTING MY CAR IN THE SHOW AND SHIE AT 3 PM


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 9 2010, 11:06 PM~17150096
> *YEA I THINK WE ARE THEN AFTER IM PUTTING MY CAR IN THE SHOW AND SHIE AT 3 PM
> *


you hopping it??


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

NO JUST GOING TO 3 WHEEL POSE AND LEAVE IT


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

cant see the flake very well but in the sun oh hell ya


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 9 2010, 11:08 PM~17150110
> *NO JUST GOING TO 3 WHEEL POSE AND LEAVE IT
> *


cool maybe we'll stop by


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

HOPEFULLY I CAN PULL A TROPHY AT THE SHOW AND SHINE


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

the tamales came out hella good
there was 12 dozen but now theres about 10


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

THATS ALL ALISHA HAS BEEN TALKING ABOUT ARE THOSE


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 9 2010, 11:11 PM~17150141
> *HOPEFULLY I CAN PULL A TROPHY AT THE SHOW AND SHINE
> *


wheres it going to be?


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

AT CLYDES ENTERPRISES BETWEEN CASH AND CARRY AND ACE HARDWARE


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

then you might get one

well i'll see you tomarrow going to sleep now   :wave:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

BYE


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

more pics in just a minute :0 :0 :0


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

and heres my boy MARCOS and his new bike AWEARNESS!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
STILL NOT COMPLETLY DONE YET!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

came out nice man real nice


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 10 2010, 07:11 PM~17154898
> *came out nice man real nice
> *


THANKS HOMIE IT SHOULD BE DONE MAYBE MONDAY OR TUESDAY I'LL POST UP SOME FINISHED PICS


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

now we just need to start woprking on some face parts :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 10 2010, 08:00 PM~17155298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bike looks really good.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 9 2010, 10:58 PM~17150034
> *MAN CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THAT 16IN PAINTE, IS IT TOMORROW YET??
> *


its tomarrow now


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 10 2010, 05:45 PM~17154733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work and fast :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patróns Car Club_@Apr 10 2010, 10:41 PM~17156705
> *nice work and fast :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie
been working on the display
here it is before!!!!!!








and here it is after!!!!! what do you think???


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: This paint job is awesome!!!!  TTT

Like that display too... but the frame is fuckN badd ass!!! 

sick grafiks :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 10 2010, 11:00 PM~17155298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
real nice work !!!! :wow:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 11 2010, 04:35 PM~17161380
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: This paint job is awesome!!!!  TTT
> 
> Like that display too... but the frame is fuckN badd ass!!!
> ...


thanks alot 
its not done all the way yet still getting pinstriped like in one of the pics let me find it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 13 2009, 04:34 PM~14460481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 10 2010, 07:01 PM~17154827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like this one...all the lines are getting pinstripped see the black lines and adding some more pinstripping on the frame..


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 11 2010, 05:14 PM~17161672
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> real  nice work !!!!  :wow:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 10 2010, 09:14 PM~17154921
> *THANKS HOMIE IT SHOULD BE DONE MAYBE MONDAY OR TUESDAY I'LL POST UP SOME FINISHED PICS
> *


i likes!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 11 2010, 10:01 PM~17162640
> *thanks alot
> its not done all the way yet still getting pinstriped like in one of the pics let me find it
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks to everyone who has give feed back
this bike means a lot to me and my family......
so it means so much to us that we've have gotten good feedback :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ey let me do the pinstripping. I just got a new set of crayola color wonder paint from walmart Ill hook you up :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WOW IT CAME OUT DOPE BRO NICE PAINT JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 12 2010, 04:08 AM~17165898
> *WOW IT CAME OUT DOPE BRO NICE PAINT JOB :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x 6 :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 12 2010, 12:07 AM~17165707
> *Ey let me do the pinstripping. I just got a new set of crayola color wonder paint from walmart Ill hook you up :thumbsup:
> *


let me clear if first.......A LOT then i'll give u a shoot... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

heres a few pics of the pinstripping from today not done yet.....


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 12 2010, 09:40 PM~17172804
> *heres a few pics of the pinstripping from today not done yet.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: uffin: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
dammmmm that is a real super crazy job keep it on !!!!
cant wait to see it all finish !!! :yes:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 9 2010, 09:37 PM~17149878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who painted it?? it looks siiiick :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 12 2010, 08:40 PM~17172804
> *heres a few pics of the pinstripping from today not done yet.....
> 
> 
> ...


think this is my new favorite frame of the year :wow:


----------



## Bighomie13 (Mar 27, 2010)

That's a nice clean bike maybe u can do one for me let me know thanks how can I contact u


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 10 2010, 08:03 PM~17154840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass carnal


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wow:  oooOOOhh!!! :cheesy: Good choice of colors! Like that, and WHAT A JOB!!!!  :h5: WON-DER-FULL


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 13 2010, 05:10 AM~17176681
> *:wow:   oooOOOhh!!! :cheesy: Good choice of colors! Like that, and WHAT A JOB!!!!  :h5: WON-DER-FULL
> *


thanks homie


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bighomie13_@Apr 13 2010, 01:15 AM~17176354
> *That's a nice clean bike maybe u can do one for me let me know thanks  how can I contact u
> *


the homie whos painting it is CARL AVERY his number is 530-524-4670 his is very good a can do airbrushing grapics pinstripping etc..... give him a call he also has a my space page i'll get it from him later


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Apr 11 2010, 08:46 PM~17163990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looking good bro


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks homie see you soon!!!!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

it was just cleared today i'm uploading pics right now


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

putting some final touches on before the clear


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

very very very nice...........keep up the good work


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 13 2010, 10:16 PM~17184785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats quality work! dig the patterns...striping is straight!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 13 2010, 07:09 PM~17184689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 13 2010, 10:16 PM~17184785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man, it just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 13 2010, 09:16 PM~17184785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :worship: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

great paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

dam nice work


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Apr 13 2010, 08:15 PM~17184769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks to everyone glad you all like it so far.....  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 13 2010, 08:16 PM~17184785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks really good bro.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 14 2010, 06:40 PM~17194879
> *looks really good bro.
> *


thanks homie 
it still needs to be buffed and waxed then its all done


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 14 2010, 03:47 PM~17187939
> *now just need some face parts
> 
> *


Coming soon


----------



## Juggalovin (Dec 30, 2009)

Looking good. :biggrin:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

here you go vic just to show you it did happen


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 15 2010, 08:31 PM~17207299
> *here you go vic just to show you it did happen
> 
> 
> ...


LOL i knew i would get a pic from you !!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

i should have just went to your house and when you opened the door BAM!!!!! In you face!!!! o and alisha dad is sending the bike on monday


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP BRO HOW'S THE TRIKE COMING ALONG,? ANY RECENT PICS?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Apr 15 2010, 06:27 PM~17205892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the trike is on hold right now ....waiting on some new parts to come in...hopefully very very very soon.....either way i'll have some new pics next weekend with what we have for now 
thanks for asking homie
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 15 2010, 09:26 PM~17208008
> * o and alisha dad is sending the bike on monday
> *


so you ready to go head to head!!!!!


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

i syill got to talk to raul about finishing up the metal work


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 16 2010, 05:33 PM~17215639
> *i syill got to talk to raul about finishing up the metal work
> *


thought it was all done and painted already....so that ither guy didn't finish it


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 16 2010, 09:24 PM~17217462
> *thought it was all done and painted already....so that ither guy didn't finish it
> *


no he just finished the frontend of the bike not the rear so body mods are 50% done


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 16 2010, 09:51 PM~17217723
> *no he just finished the frontend of the bike not the rear so body mods are 50% done
> *


thats sucks   :angry:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

looks like a few of our new parts will be in on monday :x: :x: 
just in time to put them on the trike....

hey did you ever reg the car and bike yet???


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

no not yet im going to this tuesday at the show and shineim going to be working at the show during the burn outs


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 16 2010, 10:46 PM~17218179
> *no not yet im going to this tuesday at the show and shineim going to be working at the show during the burn outs
> *


damm they got everyone working 

where is the show and shine at tuesday?


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

ummmmmmm i think new tec high and after that is kregan before the kool april nights cruise everyone was sitting out by ampm on churn creek i busted out a 3 wheel an drove like that from cool hand lukes to the ampm intersection
people were going nuts


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 16 2010, 09:36 PM~17218101
> *looks like a few of our new parts will be in on monday :x:  :x:
> just in time to put them on the trike....
> 
> ...


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW IT LOOKS WITH THOSE PARTS


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama: :drama:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 05:38 AM~17219519
> *CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HOW IT LOOKS WITH THOSE PARTS
> *


tomarrow tomarrow we all know the rest of it LOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

today the day for some of the new parts to come in 

we'll see what they r when they get here :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

GOT THE PARTS 





NOT POSTING PICS UP YET 

GOT TO TALK TO SOMEONE FIRST.........THINGS ARE JUST NOT RIGHT..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 19 2010, 04:03 PM~17238587
> *GOT THE PARTS
> NOT POSTING PICS UP YET
> 
> ...


hope you get everything straightened out bro, looking foward to checking them out bro


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 19 2010, 02:25 PM~17238755
> *hope you get everything straightened out bro, looking foward to checking them out bro
> *


me too cause all i have to say for now is WOW


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

heres a pic of one pedal


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 19 2010, 08:43 PM~17242613
> *heres a pic of one pedal
> 
> 
> ...


pedal looks cool bro.


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

LOL


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 19 2010, 08:45 PM~17242635
> *LOL
> *


but why


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

YOU KNOW WHY


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 19 2010, 09:12 PM~17243059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why you gotta be like that



i told u i would let u borrow the money for ur car parts!!!!!
you dont have to slap me down...


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 19 2010, 09:33 PM~17243410
> *why you gotta be like that
> i told u i would let u borrow the money for ur car parts!!!!!
> you dont have to slap me down...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMAO


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

i know hu


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

hey what happened at the show and shine?? did u or eric place??


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 19 2010, 08:43 PM~17242613
> *heres a pic of one pedal
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

thank you


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 19 2010, 11:43 PM~17242613
> *heres a pic of one pedal
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
DAMMMMMMM THAT IS SO INSAINE IT,S SICK 
SUPERBE JOB !!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Apr 20 2010, 10:04 PM~17255147
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> DAMMMMMMM  THAT IS  SO INSAINE IT,S  SICK
> SUPERBE JOB  !!!!!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


thanks a lot but i'm not keeping them...      
there are a few things wrong


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S WRONG WITH THE PEDALS BRO THEY LOOK NICE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 21 2010, 04:24 PM~17262667
> *you'll see tomarrow if no one calls me tonight....
> let me just say this the padal is nice .....but have ,,,,,,,,,what should i call it ,,,,,,,,,
> defects or flaws...
> ...


HOPE EVERYTHING COMES OUT OK MAN. YOUR TRIKE IS ONE I REALLY ADMIRE


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 21 2010, 05:29 PM~17262729
> *HOPE EVERYTHING COMES OUT OK MAN. YOUR TRIKE IS ONE I REALLY ADMIRE
> *


thanks a lot homie..i hope everything turns out good...but even if not thats not stopping me from going forward with someone else... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 21 2010, 04:33 PM~17262769
> *thanks a lot homie..i hope everything turns out good...but even if not thats not stopping me from going forward with someone else... :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


So what's next for the trike?


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 21 2010, 05:24 PM~17262667
> *you'll see tomarrow if no one calls me tonight....
> let me just say this the padal is nice .....but have ,,,,,,,,,what should i call it ,,,,,,,,,
> defects or flaws...
> ...


ive seen first hand whats up with the bike parts........hopefully someone calls


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 19 2010, 08:43 PM~17242613
> *heres a pic of one pedal
> 
> 
> ...


PEDALS LOOK TIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
ARE U GOING 2 THROW THEM ON UR TRIKE :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 22 2010, 04:23 PM~17273753
> *PEDALS LOOK TIGHT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ARE U GOING 2 THROW THEM ON UR TRIKE      :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


not sure yet


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ready to see some of the best of the best work done ny krazykutting TNT !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
now get ready to get blown away homies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
be sure to check out all the fine CUSTOMIZED details on these pedals..i'll start there since they are the best place to start because it just gets better from there :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

lets keep this <span style=\'color:red\'>TTT</span>


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 23 2010, 01:04 PM~17281751
> *looks more like the engraver got it wrong
> *


i do agree ,however i didn't do bussiness with the engraver....and can't get my money back from him...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I hope all is worked out. sux homie


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

2 Members: vicmarcos, childsplay69
any word yet???


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Whats up Vicmarcos, sorry bout the drama with the parts i really apologize for the lack of quality control on my part. To someone who didnt know us it would look like we were a couple of amateurs that didnt know what we were doing over here right? Like we dont build some of the krazyiest parts ever made, so for that i apologize to You and ur family and to all the other potential clients that might of got the impression that i dont Always deliver champion top notch parts. Again Vicmarcos i apologzie and it was great talkn to u today glad we could come to an arrangement and u let me finish what i started n deliver u some Klean ass krazy parts, peace. 2MONTHS

N YES BY THE WAY LIKE I TOLD U WE ARE NOT TAKING ANY NEW BIKE ORDERS TILL VEGAS IS OVER WE HAVE WAY TO FRIKN MANY PROJECTS ON OUR PLATE AND NEED TO FOCUS ON WHATS ALREADY IN FRONT OF US!!! CUZ IT AINT LIKE WE'RE GOING NOWHERE AND NOT PRODUCING SICK SHIT WEEK AFTER WEEK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Ridaz (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2010, 06:08 PM~17284608
> *Whats up Vicmarcos, sorry bout the drama with the parts i really apologize for the lack of quality control on my part. To someone who didnt know us it would look like we were a couple of amateurs that didnt know what we were doing over here right? Like we dont build some of the krazyiest parts ever made, so for that i apologize to You and ur family and to all the other potential clients that might of got the impression that i dont Always deliver champion top notch parts. Again Vicmarcos i apologzie and it was great talkn to u today glad we could come to an arrangement and u let me finish what i started n deliver u some Klean ass krazy parts, peace. 2MONTHS
> 
> N YES BY THE WAY LIKE I TOLD U WE ARE NOT TAKING ANY NEW BIKE ORDERS TILL VEGAS IS OVER WE HAVE WAY TO FRIKN MANY PROJECTS ON OUR PLATE AND NEED TO FOCUS ON WHATS ALREADY IN FRONT OF US!!! CUZ IT AINT LIKE WE'RE GOING NOWHERE AND NOT PRODUCING SICK SHIT WEEK AFTER WEEK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



well from the looks of all the post you took forever on a sprocket and messed up on it and still havent sent it back to him. and the pedels look like shit and would get docked down points at shows. and if you guys make sick shit then why do people tell others to go to manny or jagster and to stay away from krappy kutting.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2010, 07:08 PM~17284608
> *Whats up Vicmarcos, sorry bout the drama with the parts i really apologize for the lack of quality control on my part. To someone who didnt know us it would look like we were a couple of amateurs that didnt know what we were doing over here right? Like we dont build some of the krazyiest parts ever made, so for that i apologize to You and ur family and to all the other potential clients that might of got the impression that i dont Always deliver champion top notch parts. Again Vicmarcos i apologzie and it was great talkn to u today glad we could come to an arrangement and u let me finish what i started n deliver u some Klean ass krazy parts, peace. 2MONTHS
> 
> N YES BY THE WAY LIKE I TOLD U WE ARE NOT TAKING ANY NEW BIKE ORDERS TILL VEGAS IS OVER WE HAVE WAY TO FRIKN MANY PROJECTS ON OUR PLATE AND NEED TO FOCUS ON WHATS ALREADY IN FRONT OF US!!! CUZ IT AINT LIKE WE'RE GOING NOWHERE AND NOT PRODUCING SICK SHIT WEEK AFTER WEEK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok now johnny, lets try to do this again the right way....2 months june 23rd....i'm holding you to your word.. and really want the parts to be looking good and the way i want them.. i know it can be done ..and like i said i still think ur engraver needs some glasses.....LOL
BUT FOR REAL I NEVER WANTED IT TO GO THIS WAY..IT JUST SEEMED LIKE IT WAS THE ONLY THING YOU LEFT FOR ME TO DO...SO LETS GET THIS BEHIND US AND MOVE FORWARD AND I'LL BE CHECKING IN ON THE PROGRESS


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

OH JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW 
my sons trike is out at a show today and was put on our local news channel :0 :0 
its was just for a few seconds but it was up there....it made him happy thats all that matters


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 23 2010, 09:27 PM~17286281
> *OH JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW
> my sons trike is out at a show today and was put on our local news channel :0  :0
> its was just for a few seconds but it was up there....it made him happy thats all that matters
> *


HELL YEAH BRO. MAN I CAN'T WAIFT TO SEE THAT TRIKE


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 23 2010, 10:27 PM~17286281
> *OH JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW
> my sons trike is out at a show today and was put on our local news channel :0  :0
> its was just for a few seconds but it was up there....it made him happy thats all that matters
> *


post some pics of the trike homie


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 23 2010, 11:45 PM~17286802
> *post some pics of the trike homie
> *


i left my camera i at the show..my homie grabed it so tomarrow night after i get home i'll post some pics up...


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 23 2010, 11:54 PM~17286835
> *i left my camera i at the show..my homie grabed it so tomarrow night after i get home i'll post some pics up...
> *


IGHT KO0L :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 23 2010, 11:45 PM~17286802
> *post some pics of the trike homie
> *


here u go homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 25 2010, 08:41 PM~17300182
> *here u go homie
> 
> 
> ...



NICE TRIKE HOMIE.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

here it is outside


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 25 2010, 08:43 PM~17300216
> *NICE TRIKE HOMIE.
> *


  thank you


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

I went to the Trophy presentation and found out i won for 1st place Multi pump so I won 3 Trophys at the show

1st Place Multi Pump
1st Place Car Dance
Best of Show Lowrider

and i drove to the winners carpet the only way i knew how


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 25 2010, 08:51 PM~17300362
> *I went to the Trophy presentation and found out i won for 1st place Multi pump so I won 3 Trophys at the show
> 
> 1st Place Multi Pump
> ...


right on looks good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 25 2010, 08:58 PM~17300495
> *right on looks good homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


thanks i found out tru ryders isnt hsting the cinco de mayo show its andys aut body shop


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 25 2010, 08:48 PM~17300310
> *here it is outside
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING TIGHT BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

here you go mr.casper thsi is it with the loveseat on


> _Originally posted by vicmarcos+Sep 12 2009, 08:04 PM~15063047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ok now check this shit out 
there is a big car show up here in nor cal called hot o rama...it has a little of everything in it and anyways all the bikes are in one catagory...
so the trike was up against the bikes...and the trike lost to a bike... :angry: :angry:    




but not just any bike 





to *AWEARNESS* 

we were like :0 :0 :0 :0 
because AWEARNESS has nothing special on it yet,,and we didn't really like the way the parts we put on it even looked....but it is judged by all the people who enter a car or anything so they all liked it better .... :wow: :wow:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ok so here is awearness
















and the trike


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

damn awareness got me aware of its beauty, looking good bro


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 25 2010, 09:43 PM~17301164
> *ok so here is awearness
> 
> 
> ...


o shit look at that accord behind that trike....o and the bike behind awarness lol j/k (the honda is my wifes andthe bike is my sons) i for sure thought the trike was going to win.... its because ur mexican


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Apr 25 2010, 09:48 PM~17301226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what bike behind awearness you mean the one i sold for $20.00 to eric LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
and ya i agree its because i'm mexican and had nicky help me set up..so black and mexican up here in this white town ya know j/k LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HEY AT LEAST WE WON...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

DAM BOTH BIKES LOOKIN REALLY GOOD BRO.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 25 2010, 10:39 PM~17301909
> *DAM BOTH BIKES LOOKIN REALLY GOOD BRO.
> *


tahnks homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 25 2010, 11:39 PM~17301909
> *DAM BOTH BIKES LOOKIN REALLY GOOD BRO.
> *


x2 chingonas


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 26 2010, 07:08 PM~17311670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: MAN THIS LOOK AMAZIN BRO. TTT


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 27 2010, 02:28 AM~17315174
> *:wow:
> :wow:  :wow: MAN THIS LOOK AMAZIN BRO. TTT
> *


thanks homie    :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> ok so here is awearness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> > ok so here is awearness
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Happy BirthDAY vIcMaRcOs*  have a good one!!!


Nice pic of the bike, looks simply AWeSOME


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 29 2010, 05:07 AM~17338719
> *Happy BirthDAY vIcMaRcOs  have a good one!!!
> Nice pic of the bike, looks simply AWeSOME
> *


tahnks homie 

wasn't expecting anything like that from lil...
now its off to work  just another day


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 29 2010, 08:46 AM~17338831
> *tahnks homie
> 
> wasn't expecting anything like that from lil...
> ...



 Need money for building sick bikes


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 29 2010, 05:46 AM~17338831
> *tahnks homie
> 
> wasn't expecting anything like that from lil...
> ...


you work LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: j/p happy birthday and i still want to see the new truck


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 29 2010, 09:20 AM~17340256
> *you work LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/p happy birthday and i still want to see the new truck
> *


come over bout 5 today and you'll see it...


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

ok i will


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 29 2010, 09:55 AM~17340621
> *ok i will
> *


where u at its 5:45 and ur still not here :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 29 2010, 05:50 PM~17344901
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 29 2010, 05:46 PM~17344859
> *where u at its 5:45 and ur still not here :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


got my check today and took everyone out to eat


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 29 2010, 11:51 PM~17347037
> *got my check today and took everyone out to eat
> *


 :0 Hope you invited vicmarcos for his b-day


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 29 2010, 08:54 PM~17347094
> *:0 Hope you invited vicmarcos for his b-day
> *


na he sure didn't thats pretty fu**ed up....

:twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick: :buttkick: :guns: :guns: :guns: :rant: :rant: :rant: 


thats ok tho 
my old lady had me dinner waiting....rib eye steak,corn,potatoes and a birthday cake....
so you missed out homie :yes: :yes:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 29 2010, 10:07 PM~17347942
> *na he sure didn't thats pretty fu**ed up....
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> ...


happy b-day homie. i had the same thing for dinner today, well minus the b-day cake, and corn.


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 29 2010, 10:07 PM~17347942
> *na he sure didn't thats pretty fu**ed up....
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> ...


what ever :biggrin: you know my situation i havent been out to dinner some where in like 3 months. i took my wife and mother out to eat at red robin 9nasty ass food and not much of a verity


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

well you could of called and envited us..J/K LOL its all good...
so u ready for tomarrow...
i might need help in the morning,so can you come over bout 8:30am


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

what you ned help with


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 30 2010, 04:34 PM~17354172
> *what you ned help with
> *


the trailer ,and setting up


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

im leaving at 9 am to go there so imma see if i can get my car ready and all that call me


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

cool


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

chris you going to corning this weekend??


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

i dont think i can. i got no money


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@May 5 2010, 10:05 AM~17398679
> *i dont think i can. i got  no money
> *


whats wrong with all you broke ass people




na J/K LOL
well do you want your bike set up since its still in the trailer?


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

you dont have to its just more work u have to do. wheres the pics of the cico de mayo show of the cars


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@May 5 2010, 03:30 PM~17401662
> *you dont have to its just more work u have to do. wheres the pics of the cico de mayo show of the cars
> *


i put them on team cali

i dont think we're going


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 5 2010, 08:01 PM~17404209
> *i put them on team cali
> 
> i dont think we're going
> *



how come your not going


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@May 5 2010, 09:53 PM~17405630
> *how come your not going
> *


we have our final baseball game and i might have to work...i'll know for sure tomarrow..


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 5 2010, 11:40 PM~17406464
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5: :h5: whats up homie


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 7 2010, 05:17 PM~17422744
> *
> 
> 
> ...



o shit!!!!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@May 7 2010, 09:03 PM~17424520
> *o shit!!!!
> *


i know hu?
where were you yesturday? 
didn't see you out at the show?


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 6 2010, 08:43 AM~17408423
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:wow:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 9 2010, 08:24 AM~17433583
> *i know hu?
> where were you yesturday?
> didn't see you out at the show?
> *


had no money to go so i couldnt


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 9 2010, 08:30 AM~17433617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice trike got anymore pics??


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 9 2010, 09:25 PM~17439549
> *nice trike  got anymore pics??
> *


X2


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

hey chris hows gabriel?
hope he gets better and comes home from the hospital tomarrow..


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 10 2010, 08:58 PM~17449162
> *hey chris hows gabriel?
> hope he gets better and comes home from the hospital tomarrow..
> *



hes doing ok all he wants to do is sleep. he wont eat or drink anything because he has these white bumps all over the inside of his lips and they hurt him so he wont do anything. finally started to beak his fever. it was steady at 101-104 now its in 97-99


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@May 11 2010, 01:47 AM~17451231
> *hes doing ok all he wants to do is sleep. he wont eat or drink anything because he has these white bumps all over the inside of his lips and they hurt him so he wont do anything. finally started to beak his fever. it was steady at 101-104 now its in 97-99
> *


good to see his getting better :thumbsup: 

are you guys going to the show down in hayward on the 22nd ?you can ride with us... we'll have two seats empty :yes: your bikes all ready to go :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 9 2010, 10:25 PM~17439549
> *nice trike  got anymore pics??
> *



THANKS!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 12 2010, 06:54 PM~17470595
> *THANKS!
> 
> 
> ...


i like it 
when my son took out his street trike he flipped it over ,broke his glasses,cracked his head open :tears: :tears: he was only 6yrs old
,and the trike's handlebars got bent


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 13 2010, 06:14 AM~17475306
> *i like it
> when my son took out his street trike he flipped it over ,broke his glasses,cracked his head open :tears:  :tears:  he was only 6yrs old
> ,and the trike's handlebars got bent
> *


thanks still working on it still need costum forks n s wheel!


dayum sorry to hear dat!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@May 13 2010, 07:24 PM~17482874
> *thanks still working on it still need costum forks n s wheel!
> dayum sorry to hear dat!
> *


he's fine now ,,,,,took him a while before he would get on it again hno: hno:but he finally did
ya i'm still working on my sons too.
still waiting on his custom parts to come in..suppost to be here by june 23rd..better late than never as the saying goes.. missing a few shows and going miss the LMR show in SAN BERADINO   trying to quilify without my parts just ain't going to get it..and i already pre-paid for the show and can't get a refund :angry: :angry:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> >


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

designs that didnt make it to the cutting board


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> designs that didnt make it to the cutting board
> 
> http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/136/l_bd92540a18034502af5699f29754b39e.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> > designs that didnt make it to the cutting board
> >
> > http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/136/l_bd92540a18034502af5699f29754b39e.jpg
> > don't know why he didn't do the crank.. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> > ...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

well we will see what he comes through with in a few more weeks..
i still will need some work done for AWEARNESS and would like to start on it now in order to have it finished by next year 2011...but looking to do the parts with some color on them all chrome with some candy red coloring on them..and want them to tye in with the bikes theme...PRADER WILLIE SYNDROME aka PWS..i want to take my time on this one and get it right the first time even if it takes two years to complete it..it means a lot to me and my family..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

if u would of went to jagster ur parts would of been done already


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 17 2010, 07:23 AM~17513337
> *if u would of went to jagster ur parts would of been done already
> *


i know thats what i hear .. :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2010, 10:21 PM~17502427
> *if you need it let me know! bang it out!
> *


have you been in contact with johnny lately?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 19 2010, 10:14 AM~17539954
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 19 2010, 10:52 AM~17540273
> *what's up
> *



HOW'S IT GOING BRO? U GONNA MAKE IT 2 THE LOWRIDER SAN BERNADINO SHOW? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 20 2010, 09:53 AM~17550970
> *HOW'S IT GOING BRO? U GONNA MAKE IT 2 THE LOWRIDER SAN BERNADINO SHOW?      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no my parts aren't ready  still waiting.they should be done by june 23rd going to a lrm show in woodland to quilify for vegas


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 20 2010, 08:03 PM~17556545
> *:wave:
> *


qvo u going to the y.e.s show this weekend?


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

Whats up


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@May 20 2010, 11:15 PM~17558942
> *Whats up
> *


nada just getting ready fro the show this weekend..


hey i heard u broke out your windshield..LOL and that alisha was like :0 :0 :0 :0 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :buttkick: :guns: :tears: :tears: thats fuc*ed up ..


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

This was the result of a water ballon being thrown at the window.


----------



## Westside Ridaz (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@May 21 2010, 05:18 PM~17565766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@May 21 2010, 06:18 PM~17565766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so how long were you in the dog house for that one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

a couple hours


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@May 25 2010, 12:25 AM~17595793
> *a couple hours
> *


thats it man shes to eazy....


:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

o.k so i think i totlaed my truck lastnight    



it was raining and started slipping and i rolled off the freeway down a hill filpped it 3 times..     

got out and walked away though :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

feel like shit this morning :angry:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

i'm going go look at it today and take some pics...
just got it last month for my birthday


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

damn man sorry to hear about the truck glad your ok


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 26 2010, 08:20 AM~17609055
> *damn man sorry to hear about the truck glad your ok
> *


ya thanks homie me too..found out is is a total loss :angry: :angry: heres some pics..


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

took out a fence also and its still under the truck


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

now here is the right side almost nothing wrong with it


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

just got this truck last month on the 24th...it only had 42,000 miles on it and was in mint condition..man i just feel sick bout it not being able to be repaired..


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

ill buy it for $20 bring the pink slip


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hell part it out tyou can get good money for the motor alone recylce the cab bed front end get like 75 for that and craigslist the inside


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530+May 26 2010, 06:18 PM~17614560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit can't do either one the insurance company totaled it out so tomarrow it goes off to the recycle graveyard... \
it's all good i didn't even make my first payment yet..not due til the 10th of june....
but damm it was a hella clean ass truck i had big things in mind for it..
and totlaing it wasn't one of them :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

they wont let you buy it back 
we got that option when we got hit and it was a total


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 26 2010, 08:48 PM~17616403
> *they wont let you buy it back
> we got that option when we got hit and it was a total
> *


ya they might i didn't think bout that...cause the engine only had 43,000 miles on it .....and the inside is super clean like new never even smoked in....three of the tires are like new the other one is blown...has air bags...a new battery..shit i'm getting more upset just thinking of how nice it was


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

make a call try to buy it back for cheap


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

first thing in the morning


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

there you go see if i had a nice can when we got hit i whould have try to buy it back but we had a old ass van that i got for 700 buck and we ended up getting 5900 from the kid that hit us 400 went to dr bills


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 26 2010, 08:58 PM~17616536
> *there you go see if i had a nice can when we got hit i whould have try to buy it back  but we had a old ass van  that i got for 700 buck and  we ended up getting 5900 from the kid that hit us 400 went to dr bills
> *


dam i kinda wished i got hit from someone but instead it was just all me. everyone was fine right,,,and if so tou made out homie


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah we all were in the van at the time me wife our 4 kids and my cuz 
all walked away but the kids had to go see dr to make sure they were good thank good
and it happend right at tax time so we got the 5500 from the kid and then we got 69xx.xx from taxes we loved it that year newer car tvs stereo and race car for son lots of other stuff we should have saved for a house but that only for smart peopke lol


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

Least it goes on you credit score that you payed off a loan :h5:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ey vic steal my regal so Insurance will pay to get me a new lowrider you got a gerage right :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@May 27 2010, 09:17 AM~17621114
> *Ey vic steal my regal so Insurance will pay to get me a new lowrider you got a gerage right :biggrin:
> *


what the hell u think i'm a thefe or something..i'm straight up u need to find some fool to help u out there...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 27 2010, 05:09 PM~17625783
> *what the hell u think i'm a thefe or something..i'm straight up u need to find some fool to help u out there...
> *


lol


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

at the socios car show 2010..2nd place full trike


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

AWEARNESS also takes 2nd place full 16in marcos was so happy..


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

CONGRATS ON UR WINS @ THE SOCIOS CAR SHOW CARNAL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 2 2010, 08:20 AM~17673549
> *CONGRATS ON UR WINS @ THE SOCIOS CAR SHOW CARNAL      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie and congrats to you to


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats on the wins homei, it was nice to meet you homie. Bikes were looking real good.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 2 2010, 08:57 AM~17673878
> *Congrats on the wins homei, it was nice to meet you homie. Bikes were looking real good.
> *


THANKS HOMIE,,NICE MEETING YOU TOO...SO HOW DID YOU DO ??


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 2 2010, 06:58 PM~17679039
> *THANKS HOMIE,,NICE MEETING YOU TOO...SO HOW DID YOU DO ??
> *


We took third with the trike.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

congrats homie so where u going next??


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ttt whats up bro hows every one


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 11 2010, 09:54 PM~17764852
> *ttt whats up bro hows every one
> *


getting better homie...still having pain from the crash....

and now on the look out for a new ride...looking for a large suv...a denali or navigator my wife hasn't made up her mind yet


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

that what my wife wanted but i went and got a conversion van after i blew the town car up oopppsss she loves it now 
wish i had money to get one thats alot newer but if i did the kids just mess it up anyways lol


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

this is how the trike first started out...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

and this is it so far...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 12 2010, 08:35 AM~17766794
> *and this is it so far...
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A NICE TRIKE


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 12 2010, 09:15 AM~17766962
> *ITS A NICE TRIKE
> *


thanks alot homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 30 2010, 04:16 PM~17929227
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


whats up homie :wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 2 2010, 06:19 AM~17943403
> *whats up homie :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 2 2010, 06:19 AM~17943403
> *whats up homie :wave:  :wave:
> *


Gettin ready 2 hit the shows :biggrin: 
How's the trike coming along?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 2 2010, 12:28 PM~17945988
> *Gettin ready 2 hit the shows :biggrin:
> How's the trike coming along?
> *


not good at all 
still waiting on my parts from tnt /krazykutting 
said they would be here on june 23rd and still nothnig...
not going to any more shows til i get them..


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 30 2010, 01:18 PM~17927857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice trike...
is dat a second sproket?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jul 8 2010, 06:42 PM~17996646
> *nice trike...
> is dat a second sproket?
> *


no thats the first one 
the second one didn't fit when we got it and had to send it back
still waiting for the replacement one


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 8 2010, 06:59 PM~17996791
> *no thats the first one
> the second one didn't fit when we got it and had to send it back
> still waiting for the replacement one
> *


  U STILL WAITING HOMIE DAYUM!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 8 2010, 07:10 PM~17996931
> *  U STILL WAITING HOMIE DAYUM!
> *


ya been trying to be kool with him and give him the benfit of doubt but this is really to long says all the parts will be ready for woodland show LRM but i'm really starting to think its never going happen...


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 8 2010, 08:44 PM~17998035
> *ya been trying to be kool with him and give him the benfit of doubt but this is really to long says all the parts will be ready for woodland show LRM but i'm really starting to think its never going happen...
> *


 :angry: hope they be ready!


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 8 2010, 06:59 PM~17996791
> *no thats the first one
> the second one didn't fit when we got it and had to send it back
> still waiting for the replacement one
> *


oh same desing?but bigger rite...
looks good,howcome you 
dont put it in da 
otherside with
tha chain


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jul 8 2010, 08:47 PM~17998099
> *oh same desing?but bigger rite...
> looks good,howcome you
> dont put it in da
> ...


cause that one doesn't work either...the teeth are not right


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 8 2010, 08:58 PM~17998227
> *cause that one doesn't work either...the teeth are not right
> *


yeah i get you....


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jul 8 2010, 09:03 PM~17998285
> *yeah i get you....
> *


i hope all the parts get done and sent out before vegas


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2010, 07:02 PM~17284541
> *Wow i owe Vicmarcos and alot of my good customers a Huge apology for the b.s. i've been puttin u guys through for the last 2weeks. My apology guys i was Super Busy workn on a new Major project that a handfull of people know about. Vicmarcos it was good talkn to u and YES ur parts will ALL be DONE in 2months, MY PROMISE!! and i'll b postin up pics of alot more work we're doing and have done this past week. Moving forward PLEASE call our shop number 928 726 2958 Monday tru Sunday anytime, if we dont answer leave a message and i'll return the call within 24hours. Again I apologize to my customers for NOT being here a 100% that will change shortly, thanks guys for believing in me.
> *


call me ..still nothing


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lets Go FLy out there show them we aint playing


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Jul 14 2010, 10:00 AM~18044220
> *Lets Go FLy out there show them we aint playing
> *


na he's coming out here to deleiver the parts before woodland show in sep...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

lots of shit going on right now ....

getting ready to change the parts on the AWEARNESS bike little by little ..

lets see which one gets done first....EL ULTIMO EMPERADOR (which the parts were ordered last year) or will it be AWEARNESS ( which i'm just getting ready to order)



now lets just wait and see..i'll keep everyone updated..as the parts for AWEARNES come in..


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

hey jorgito,, it was good seeing you in TJ,,hope you can check this out soon...
i'm working on that facebook thing :biggrin: :biggrin: 
see you all again in october :biggrin: :biggrin: 
tell annita i love her and will be back soon


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2010, 07:02 PM~17284541
> *Wow i owe Vicmarcos and alot of my good customers a Huge apology for the b.s. i've been puttin u guys through for the last 2weeks. My apology guys i was Super Busy workn on a new Major project that a handfull of people know about. Vicmarcos it was good talkn to u and YES ur parts will ALL be DONE in 2months, MY PROMISE!! and i'll b postin up pics of alot more work we're doing and have done this past week. Moving forward PLEASE call our shop number 928 726 2958 Monday tru Sunday anytime, if we dont answer leave a message and i'll return the call within 24hours. Again I apologize to my customers for NOT being here a 100% that will change shortly, thanks guys for believing in me.
> *


still nothing and vegas is sunday


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Oct 7 2010, 02:49 PM~18761519
> *still nothing and vegas is sunday
> *


Damnn that's fuck up


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

did u get ur parts yet


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 28 2010, 12:43 AM~19432408
> *did u get ur parts yet
> *


Why do you have to bring up old business when it doesn't concern you bro? He was taken care of everything is all good.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 27 2010, 02:43 PM~19432408
> *did u get ur parts yet
> *


no not yet,but mando is takin care of things so hopefully by show time it'll all be done......


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

plus still gotta get a new car to make it out to the shows


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wasnt i talking to u bro i was just asking VICMARCOS NOT tonyo  
but thats good u guys worked it out


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Dec 27 2010, 03:01 PM~19432546
> *no not yet,but mando is takin care of things so hopefully by show time it'll all be done......
> *


thats good bro :biggrin: gotta new project coming out next year cant wait to the shows to start


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 27 2010, 02:53 PM~19432486
> *Why do you have to bring up old business when it doesn't concern you bro?  He was taken care of everything is all good.
> *


well i wasn't taken care of just yet.............hopefully mando will it seems as he will he's already showed me more than johnny ever did...........


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 27 2010, 03:05 PM~19432569
> *thats good bro  :biggrin: gotta new project coming out next year cant wait to the shows to start
> *


ya been workin on a new one for my sons' syndrome just need some parts made up now


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Dec 27 2010, 03:09 PM~19432596
> *ya been workin on a new one for my sons' syndrome just need some parts made up now
> *


wat size


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 27 2010, 03:11 PM~19432605
> *wat size
> *


16in


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Dec 27 2010, 03:14 PM~19432616
> *16in
> *


thats that red and white one huh


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 28 2010, 01:04 AM~19432562
> *wasnt i talking to u  bro i was just asking VICMARCOS NOT tonyo
> but thats good u guys worked it out
> *


Well its kind of funny how you feel obligated when you see stupid questions posted up about people you're associated with.

So now I'm talking to YOU


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Dec 28 2010, 01:07 AM~19432582
> *well i wasn't taken care of just yet.............hopefully mando will it seems as he will he's already showed me more than johnny ever did...........
> *


Well that's good. Mando is taking care of things and he will get it done.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 27 2010, 10:31 PM~19436364
> *Well its kind of funny how you feel obligated when you see stupid questions posted up about people you're associated with.
> 
> So now I'm talking to YOU
> *


yup lets talk in person not on here see u next year super show ill be waiting for some pedals


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 28 2010, 08:33 AM~19436396
> *yup lets talk in person not on here see u next year super show ill be waiting for some pedals
> *


You know I'll be there in person. I'll have a shit load more stuff than just pedals too I'm planning on having plenty of inventory already chromed and engraved stock on hand ready for people to put on their bike at the show. Anything from forks, handlebars, sprockets, crowns, pedals, steering tubes, goosenecks....


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Dec 27 2010, 03:17 PM~19432634
> *thats that red and white one huh
> *


ya thats the one...........

been playin around with ideas for parts ,,,,,,,,, just need to find someone to make it come to life for me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Dec 28 2010, 09:53 PM~19444532
> *ya thats the one...........
> 
> been playin around with ideas for parts ,,,,,,,,,  just need to find someone to make it come to life for me!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Dec 29 2010, 06:53 AM~19444532
> *ya thats the one...........
> 
> been playin around with ideas for parts ,,,,,,,,,  just need to find someone to make it come to life for me!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Well hopefully you'll see something you like in the inventory I make. This time you'll be able to get the parts in your hand within only the amount of time it takes to ship cuz once I build inventory and it sells it will be shipped.

I plan to make some inventory by the end of January, hopefully have things plated and ready by March unless you want raw parts to finish yourself.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 29 2010, 07:05 AM~19447759
> *Well hopefully you'll see something you like in the inventory I make.  This time you'll be able to get the parts in your hand within only the amount of time it takes to ship cuz once I build inventory and it sells it will be shipped.
> 
> I plan to make some inventory by the end of January, hopefully have things plated and ready by March unless you want raw parts to finish yourself.
> *


naw these parts that i want will be tied in with his syndrome and the symbols on the bike


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Dec 31 2010, 11:30 AM~19467479
> *naw these parts that i want will be tied in with his syndrome and the symbols on the bike
> *


Sounds like that's gonna be a real cool bike, can't wait to see it...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 31 2010, 06:13 PM~19470460
> *Sounds like that's gonna be a real cool bike, can't wait to see it...
> *


me too !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

finally got a new ride .....now all ready for showtime :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Feb 14 2011, 10:45 PM~19872268
> *finally got a new ride .....now all ready for showtime :biggrin:
> *


you know da rules! pics or it didnt happen :biggrin: jk 

cant wait to see what u doin now :wow: :wow:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 14 2011, 10:12 PM~19872485
> *you know da rules! pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:  jk
> 
> cant wait to see what u doin now  :wow:  :wow:
> *


ok ....ok .... here you go


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 5 2011, 12:11 AM~20015578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 4 2011, 02:28 PM~20015661
> *I like that
> *


thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
been trying to post up pics of my handlebars n cant for some reason :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

just got a few more new parts for the trike:::)))))) almost there now.....cant wait to get it completed....hopefully by show season stars up hard... :x: :x:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 5 2011, 06:04 PM~20020851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks bad ass :thumbsup: Glad you finally got your parts.

Let me know if you want to order parts for the other bike. I'm stocking up on stock inventory


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 23 2011, 01:25 PM~20161581
> *Looks bad ass :thumbsup:  Glad you finally got your parts.
> 
> Let me know if you want to order parts for the other bike.  I'm stocking up on stock inventory
> *


LOL i was saying finally cause it took me forever to get the pics up there i dont know why but my computer was acting up  
i received some other new parts yesturday.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

trike is looking better n better .....little by little :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

new pic??? how ya been bro


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 10:21 AM~20192268
> *new pic??? how ya been bro
> *


trying to wait on a few more parts then i'll get some pics up...
been good just laying low stayin out of trouble...how u been?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 27 2011, 10:28 AM~20192319
> *trying to wait on a few more parts then i'll get some pics up...
> been good just laying low stayin out of trouble...how u been?
> *


doing good just working like crazy trying to get the bikes ready


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

The trike is looking sick!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 1 2010, 09:38 AM~17663448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bike looks good. :thumbsup: but who did the shitty frame work and upholstery?

















:roflmao:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 6 2011, 03:52 PM~20275669
> *bike looks good. :thumbsup: but who did the shitty frame work and upholstery?
> 
> 
> ...


that shitty work came from this WHITE BOY up here in redding!!! he's still learning thou..LOL.. how you been??


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I been good. hows the fam? still killin it at shows I see,good job :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

u going out to the cruz next weekend


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

which cruise?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

which cruise? is it cool april nights already?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 10 2011, 01:16 AM~20302054
> *which cruise? is it cool april nights already?
> *


ya ...lol where u been???
and the hot orama has been changed til july


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 10 2011, 01:35 AM~20302100
> *ya ...lol where  u been???
> and the hot orama has been changed til july
> *


haha! I knew it was coming up, just slipped my mind it was so soon!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 27 2011, 01:20 PM~20192263
> *trike is looking better n better .....little by little :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: trike looks sickkk 

:biggrin: niccce


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 10 2011, 08:53 PM~20307100
> *:yes: trike looks sickkk
> 
> :biggrin: niccce
> *


THANKS ALOT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

had a PRADER-WILLI AWEARNESS WALK today in the park and took the bikes out!!! i was wondering if any of you would drive up to redding , just north of sac.for a car show sometime in sep. if we could get it together to help support us in raiseing awearness for my son's syndrome? PLEASE LET ME KNOW


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: depends on what day it is Mike has to ask for his weekends off


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 1 2011, 08:46 PM~20462575
> *had a PRADER-WILLI AWEARNESS WALK today in the park and took the bikes out!!! i was wondering if any of you would drive up to redding , just north of sac.for a car show sometime in sep. if we could get it together to help support us in raiseing awearness for my son's syndrome? PLEASE LET ME KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


We might have some members that could make it out there. You know if I had my trike out I would be there.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

we wre thinking late aug.or sep. and ya it would be on a weekend...probley a satur.
thanks for even thinking bout coming up it means a lot...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm down to support a good cause...and I love road trips... And always trying to get of Fresno for shows keep me updated...!


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 2 2011, 11:18 AM~20467344
> *We might have some members that could make it out there. You know if I had my trike out I would be there.
> *


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@May 2 2011, 02:44 PM~20468456
> *I'm down to support a good cause...and I love road trips... And always trying to get of Fresno for shows keep me updated...!
> *


i will let everyone know .....and thanks homie like i said it means a lot


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 2 2011, 12:18 PM~20467344
> *We might have some members that could make it out there. You know if I had my trike out I would be there.
> *


what do u mean if u had ur trike where is it at?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 5 2011, 10:16 AM~20490181
> *what do u mean if u had ur trike where is it at?
> *


It's been under construction for a long time.  That's why I haven't taken it anywhere.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

oh..well maybe you will be able to bring it next year


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 7 2011, 06:23 PM~20504647
> *oh..well maybe you will be able to bring it next year
> *


maybe he can use one of my bikes lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 7 2011, 06:23 PM~20504647
> *oh..well maybe you will be able to bring it next year
> *


Its not going to be out for a long time.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 7 2011, 08:30 PM~20505226
> *Its not going to be out for a long time.
> *


well you can come up and be our judge..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 9 2011, 02:56 PM~20515810
> *well you can come up and be our judge..
> *


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

you can always bring out your lil tiger...
next year


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 9 2011, 06:50 PM~20517417
> *you can always bring out your lil tiger...
> next year
> *


Probably wont be done.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2011, 07:00 PM~20517493
> *Probably wont be done.
> *


the og schwinn will


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 9 2011, 07:20 PM~20517704
> *the og schwinn will
> *


Probably.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2011, 07:30 PM~20517783
> *Probably.
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

